# Medium CA Only Pen Finish



## rdabpenman (Apr 22, 2013)

* Medium CA Only Pen Finishing*
By 
_ Les Elm © 2011_

_ REV. 11/06/2012_ 

Through experimentation along with some trial and error this is what I have found that works for me. 

I am sure that others will find what works best for them when trying this application of Medium CA Only as a pen finish on wooden pen barrels.
I no longer use Micro Mesh to get a High Gloss finish.

To avoid gluing the bushings to the pen blanks and prevent bushing iron filings from sanding getting imbedded into blank ends, I use bushings that have a smaller diameter than the kit bushings being used. I use old Slimline bushings. 

In order to use the smaller diameter Slimline bushings for the larger kits that require a “B” Mandrel, I have turned Corian Inserts using 7mm tubes that fit on my Adjustable “A” mandrel. These inserts fit snugly inside the diameter of the tube required for the kit I am turning.

1. *Preparing The Pen Blank:*

• Turn the pen blank just proud of the kit bushings being used for the pen kit to avoid bushing damage. and to prevent iron filling contaminating to blank.

• Remove the kit bushings. 

• Install the required Corian insert into the pen blank.

• Install the Slimeline bushings on the “A“ Mandrel.

• Turn and sand the pen blank down to approximately 0.002 " ( 2Mil ) smaller than the diameter of the kit fittings. I use a micrometer to measure the kit fittings to match the appropriate pen blank ends.

• Fill all voids with CA by applying a bead of Med CA along the length of the blank. Spread and smooth out the Med CA along the length of the blank with the back of a small piece of used sand paper while rotating the lathe by hand. 

• Do Not sand the blank until all the voids have been filled to avoid getting white CA sanding dust into the voids.

• With the lathe running at 500 rpm, sand with 400x, stop the lathe and sand the blank length-wise. Then with the lathe running use a Tack Cloth to remove all the sanding dust.

*2. Applying The Medium CA:*

1. With the lathe running at 500 RPM apply 6-8 drops of Med CA to form a puddle on a small folded piece of blue shop towel.

2. Make one pass along the length of the blank.

3. Let the lathe run for 30-60 seconds and then stop the lathe. This will smooth out any turning rings before the CA has a chance to dry.

4. Let dry for a few minuets. Do not use accelerator! There are too many curing problems associated with accelerators.

5. With lathe running buff with Extra Fine Steel Wool.

6. With the lathe off, rub down the blank length-wise with Extra Fine Steel Wool to remove any turning rings and then wipe down the blank with a Tack Cloth.

7. Repeat steps 1 thru 6, applying enough coats of Med CA to get enough build-up to match the kit fittings. I use a micrometer to measure the kit fittings to match the appropriate pen blank ends.

* 3. Finishing The Medium CA:*

1. With the lathe running, buff the final coat of Med CA with the Extra Fine Steel Wool.

2. With the lathe off rub down the blank length-wise with Super Fine Steel Wool to remove any turning rings.

3. Wipe the blank down with a tack cloth.

4. With the lathe running, polish with Hut Ultra Gloss Plastic Polish.

* Finished Results*

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03064.jpg
*Gold Cigar Double Twist with Figured Maple
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 22, 2013)

Going to have to try the tack cloth trick I have been having sone problems with not getting all the sanding dust off. Thanks for the description of your process


----------

